# Hello



## wanderwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello from Sth Yorks. Just signed up & looking forward to being able to tag along on trips. 

I've Just bought a Nu Venture Rio on a Citroen Dispatch base - have just seen that another new member has a Nu Venture Surf... we could swap info perhaps....

Although I've tented & caravanned previously this my first campervan so any hints & tips very welcome...

Currently I'm looking for insurance/breakdown cover for when I pick up the van at the end of this month - I'm going through forums to try and get info on companies to try or avoid but any suggestions welcome.


----------



## scampa (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

You'll find plenty of useful info on most subjects by searching the old forums, but if there's anything you can't find, just ask.

Great name by the way!


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hi there*

Many thanks for this - have been trawling the threads on insurance so now have a good start & will start ringing companies shortly. Now want to tag onto any trips!


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 20, 2012)

wanderwoman said:


> Now want to tag onto any trips!



Welcome 

Have a look at this thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/16820-wc-convoy-scotland-one-two.html

Regards

Chris


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi WW, last year i arranged a ladies only meet, it was great fun, keep a watch for when i arrange another one, i ssume your a woman lol

Jen

ps, welcome to the site


----------



## john77 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Surf*



wanderwoman said:


> Hello from Sth Yorks. Just signed up & looking forward to being able to tag along on trips.
> 
> I've Just bought a Nu Venture Rio on a Citroen Dispatch base - have just seen that another new member has a Nu Venture Surf... we could swap info perhaps....
> 
> ...



Hi wanderwoman,   
I hope i have replied in the correct way (still finding my way on this site) My Surf has been very good so far,still getting to grips with the slower speed of a camper ,I have a big car and heavy foot!!!. reading some of the reports on here i think i will make it a bit more secure (better locks inside and out). up to now we have only stayed on caravan club sites with no problems, This year we will be free to do a bit more traveling hopefully France and where ever. My van is a  o5Berlingo base with a new  back end . I insured it with the caravan club, it compered well with all the other companies.
John


----------



## Rubbertramp (Feb 20, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi WW, last year i arranged a ladies only meet, it was great fun, keep a watch for when i arrange another one, i ssume your a woman lol
> 
> Jen
> 
> ps, welcome to the site



I hope I will be receiving my invite as usual....despite the unfortunate incident in the gents toilets last year.
 I will be bringing the fishnet tights again Jen...if that's OK...so everyone will assume I'm a woman too!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site - any questions you have just ask away. :idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Wonderwoman,

We use Motorhome Insurance | Cheap Motorhome Insurance Quotes : Safeguard UK They seem to be reasonable priced and good when I made a claim.

Richard


----------



## donkey too (Feb 21, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> I hope I will be receiving my invite as usual....despite the unfortunate incident in the gents toilets last year.
> I will be bringing the fishnet tights again Jen...if that's OK...so everyone will assume I'm a woman too!



Hey! nCount me in as well. I have a lovely new pink tutu. .:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Beemer (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome Wanderwoman (super name):wave:
We are insured with Caravanguard (I think)...:rolleyes2:


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*wanderwoman replying*



Canalsman said:


> Welcome
> 
> Have a look at this thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/16820-wc-convoy-scotland-one-two.html
> 
> ...



Hi - many thanks for this - I hope to meet folk soon.


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*wanderwoman replying*



kimbowbill said:


> Hi WW, last year i arranged a ladies only meet, it was great fun, keep a watch for when i arrange another one, i ssume your a woman lol
> 
> Jen
> 
> ps, welcome to the site



Sounds great thanks - will look out for your post.


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*wanderwoman replying*



john77 said:


> Hi wanderwoman,
> I hope i have replied in the correct way (still finding my way on this site) My Surf has been very good so far,still getting to grips with the slower speed of a camper ,I have a big car and heavy foot!!!. reading some of the reports on here i think i will make it a bit more secure (better locks inside and out). up to now we have only stayed on caravan club sites with no problems, This year we will be free to do a bit more traveling hopefully France and where ever. My van is a  o5Berlingo base with a new  back end . I insured it with the caravan club, it compered well with all the other companies.
> John



Hi - I nearly went for the surf but saw the Rio, so I ended up with that instead! - insurance matter interesting - hadn't realised that companies only replace lost/damaged vehicles that are under 2years old or with less than 15,000 miles - unless I've completely mis - read this?!


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*wanderwoman replying*



Rubbertramp said:


> I hope I will be receiving my invite as usual....despite the unfortunate incident in the gents toilets last year.
> I will be bringing the fishnet tights again Jen...if that's OK...so everyone will assume I'm a woman too!



See - I knew men wanted to be women all along!


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*wanderwoman replying*



Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi and welcome to the site - any questions you have just ask away. :idea-007::idea-007:



Many thanks - wil do...


----------



## wanderwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*wanderwoman replying*



Beemer said:


> Welcome Wanderwoman (super name):wave:
> We are insured with Caravanguard (I think)...:rolleyes2:



Hi - thanks for the welcome - the best quote I've got so far is from Comfort but will try Caravanguard too...


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 23, 2012)

wanderwoman said:


> See - I knew men wanted to be women all along!



oh no, pleeeeeeeeze dont encourage him, or donkey too, :lol-053:


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 23, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> I hope I will be receiving my invite as usual....despite the unfortunate incident in the gents toilets last year.
> I will be bringing the fishnet tights again Jen...if that's OK...so everyone will assume I'm a woman too!



Its gotta be stockings Mark, :wacko:


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 23, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Hey! nCount me in as well. I have a lovely new pink tutu. .:lol-053::lol-053:



wow, i need to see that, maybe you could send us some pics Bruce :tongue:


----------

